# HKS R35 engine mods



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

What can you see in this picture? are those wastegates? and new turbo tubing?

HKS R35 GT-R engine mods « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

bloddy hell these kids dont mess about!!!!


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like it is... Can't wait to see what these can do!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Aha, so we're going back to recirculating BOV's again?
I think that's a rather optical tune- up, and according to the small blue rubber hoses they may have installed an EVC.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

looks like a hard pipe kit and aftermarket recirc dump vales to me...


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

the visible mods are only the twin bovs and bling bling piping. the engine bay now looks fabulous with chromed stuff.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

irshad said:


> the visible mods are only the twin bovs and bling bling piping. the engine bay now looks fabulous with chromed stuff.


Looks like a HKS oil cap too.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

begin the party!!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Re. the valves, they look to me like they dump to air.


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Re. the valves, they look to me like they dump to air.


The're re-circ dump valves...on the far one, you can see the circlip on the black rubber tube on the outlet.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

As mentioned engine bay looks better with some bling! 

I'm sure this is only the start of things to come....!


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like it has one of those "ultra super hyper ground wire kits". Looks good with some shiny parts, but I hate blue hoses.


----------

